# Bad groom-Petco



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I took Scooter to our new Petco yesterday for a quick groom to clean him up and clean his ears. When I spoke with them on the phone they were great and when I got there the groomer knew my breeder, she lives near her and immediately asked if I'd gotten him from her. I felt good leaving him there. Came back early enough to see her still finishing him and thought she looked a bit rough with him. I've never seen a dog being groomed before so this may have been normal but I don't know. Usually he's so excited to see me whenever he's been away but he just sat with his head hanging.

When we got home he fell asleep next to me for a few hours, his usual afternoon routine, so I didn't get a good look at him until around dinner time. His eyes aren't trimmed evenly and there is long hair over one eye. Are those long hairs his eye lashes? Should I trim the hair or leave it?

I noticed he has what look like mats at the end of one ear that I'm going to have to snip off. I just saw those this morning.

The worst part is that he has two nicks on his belly where there isn't any hair.  Looks like he was nipped with clippers or something! My daughter noticed it last night when she got home.

Are these things normal? We've only been to one other groomer but they've closed. We won't be going back to Petco though!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Geez Ann, I'm no expert but I don't think you ought to take him back there. My mom went through a long period of trial and error with groomers for her two dogs were they came home with nicks and uneven hair. Ask around and see who likes their groomer. We just got really lucky because our groomer is my daughter's teacher's daughter and she's fantastic. Good luck to you and cutie Scooter.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't think it's normal to have your dog nicked during a grooming, but if it is, it's unacceptable. The reason I started grooming my dogs myself was that I was so unhappy with the way Milo was done after the first time that I thought I could learn how to do it myself. This way if I didn't like the results, I had nobody to blame but myself. It's on the job training and I'm nowhere near competent yet, but I'm getting better and I think my dogs are happier. Bonus -- I save $55 plus tip (sometimes more) for each one. All in all, well worth the time invested. But then again, I keep the boys in full coat so I'm not cutting them down. 

I just posted a couple of pictures of Bailey's grooming from last night. I'm happy with the results but I have to finish clipping his nails and cleaning his pads. I also could use some tips on cleaning the hair out of their ears. I'm so afraid to hurt them.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm sorry you had a bad experience with Petco. I've watched through the glass at Petsmart & Petco, Sometimes the groomer seem so sweet and at other times it is all business. Up to now I've been able to do the grooming myself, knowing any mess up will grow out. Maybe you can find a great groomer thru your breeder. good luck


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Ann, that is NOT normal. I would call Petco and make an apt with the supervisor of the grooming dept ASAP. Take him with you and show them what happened. I don't know if you can proove he is not acting right but you can show him/her the uneven eyes, the nicks on his stomach ect. You can mention he is acting funny like he has been treated rough, but I would do something.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, I'm sorry he got nicked. I'm sure it happens sometimes with them moving, but that is probably why he seemed sad. Now you know why Cicero has long hair. I don't know of a groomer in this area that does a Hav so I keep the brush handy. I do love the long coat, but I've seen some cute clips on this forum and I think some days about how much easier it would be just to get a cute puppy cut. Years ago, I use to clip my poodle...but it takes time and I don't want to start that. Maybe you need to talk to your hairdresser sister to see if she would maybe trim Scooter for you ever now and then. :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Dale! I did this morning, even tried to bribe her. She said no way!!! I told her if she can manage her 1 and 2 year old boys then she could do Scooter. She won't do it!
:frusty:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Ann - it really isnt that hard, you could learn to do it yourself!! this way you can always be happy with the results. I have never yet nicked one of mine on the belly. Of course, I like fuzzy bellies so only scissor cut theirs, I dont razor the tummy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It is not normal Ann. I took my boys to a different groomer once this summer.. and Both of them had nicks on the belly and under their arms... Jasper healed fine...but Cash got a bacterial infection and started to get little sores all over him. I never went back there! But I have to say, the stray hairs...and uneven is pretty par for the course. Even with my usual groomer, who does a great job I usually have to do a tiny bit of evening out or trimming things on them I just prefer a different way... About every third time I get a perfect cut. But I know I couldn't do the full trim myself...so this method works for me. Just keep an eye on the nicks and maybe use a little bacitricine on them (be sure it is plain old antibiotic, no pain relief)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ann, I'm sorry to hear about Scooter's experience. 

Geri, I'm with you - my sentiments exactly. After 2 years, of some funny trims I think I've finally figured out how to give Lincoln a decent looking cut. My boys are also in long coats, but I trim Lincoln 2x a year to get rid of the dead ends and keep it manageable (his coat would hit the floor!)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jane said:


> Ann, I'm sorry to hear about Scooter's experience.
> 
> Geri, I'm with you - my sentiments exactly. After 2 years, of some funny trims I think I've finally figured out how to give Lincoln a decent looking cut. My boys are also in long coats, but I trim Lincoln 2x a year to get rid of the dead ends and keep it manageable (his coat would hit the floor!)


:thumb:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> I took Scooter to our new Petco yesterday for a quick groom to clean him up and clean his ears. When I spoke with them on the phone they were great and when I got there the groomer knew my breeder, she lives near her and immediately asked if I'd gotten him from her. I felt good leaving him there. Came back early enough to see her still finishing him and thought she looked a bit rough with him.  I've never seen a dog being groomed before so this may have been normal but I don't know. Usually he's so excited to see me whenever he's been away but he just sat with his head hanging.
> 
> When we got home he fell asleep next to me for a few hours, his usual afternoon routine, so I didn't get a good look at him until around dinner time. His eyes aren't trimmed evenly and there is long hair over one eye. Are those long hairs his eye lashes? Should I trim the hair or leave it?
> 
> ...


All of my guys went to our Petco to be groomed ONCE.....they basically just "buzzed" them all....they looked so pitiful! Not sure the person that did it was even trained. Needless to say they have never been back. Most of my experiences with groomers have all been hit & miss....not sure why though. Guess they were just having a bad day. Thankfully as has been said they will grow out!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> All of my guys went to our Petco to be groomed ONCE....*.they basically just "buzzed" them all.*...they looked so pitiful! Not sure the person that did it was even trained. Needless to say they have never been back. Most of my experiences with groomers have all been hit & miss....not sure why though. Guess they were just having a bad day. Thankfully as has been said they will grow out!


Aaack! Do you do your own grooming now?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm sorry you had a bad experience...
I tell you, the more stories like this I hear, I am more and more determined to learn how to do Gracie myself! A lady a few doors down has a Laso Apsa? Not sure how to spell that breed...but anyway, she shows him and does all his grooming herself...he is beautiful. She said she would show me how to do Gracie when her puppy coat starts going...I think I'll take her up on it!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Lilly had a very bad experience at PetSmart so it must just be they don't pay enough to get groomers with training. I do Lilly now. It is a hit and miss but we are learning and no more nicks. Lilly had nicks on her ears (the back) the pads of her feet and some where else I just do not remember. She was suppose to be trimmed but the shaved her to 1/2" they even cut her tail I had a fit on them they made offers but I am NOT and have not gone back. I tried one other groomer who is in business for herself and she has a large business with helpers etc along with boarding. She informed me I was to picky and to buy my own scissors and do it myself. :jaw: So I am. ound:She lost a client and recommendations.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am so sorry that you had a bad experience. 

I had observed a couple of times that the dogs were treated roughly at both Petco and PetSmart. The groomers were busy chatting with each other and the dogs were shaking and uncomfortable. 

I was fortunate to have a great groomer at my vet's and I have never groomed them anywhere else. The groomer always invited me to stay with Benji and Lizzie when they were groomed. After our move to Long Island, I have started to groom Benji and Lizzie myself as I have not yet found a groomer who would allow me to stay with them. 

I am really enjoying grooming the furballs. With the right equipment and helpful tips from experienced groomers, one can do it. The best part is the hair grows back so no worries even if you made mistakes! :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't care so much about the cut, I was more upset that he was nicked and they didn't tell me. When I dropped him off they were doing another small dog and he was shaking like crazy with his tail between his legs. I thought he must be shy but now I wonder. We definitely won't be going back!

I called my vet on the way there because I forgot his Rabies form and the receptionist told me they do grooming! I didn't know but now we'll be going to them. Our vet is wonderful and I love everyone there!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

lcy_pt said:


> Aaack! Do you do your own grooming now?


No Way! It would be way worse....honest! I'm hopeless at those type of activites!:jaw:


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I have always groomed my own dogs, I can't imagine having to drop them off at the groomers and leaving them there!! Forget about what I would fear about the groom when I picked them up. I am an advocate for self grooming!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I found out that the tech, and daughter of our vet, does grooming at the vet's office. Scooter has stayed overnight there when we were out of town and I love everyone there. I just spoke with her and she's grooming him Wednesday morning for me so he looks nice for Thanksgiving, family is coming to our house. I'm so happy now!!! Scooter will be happy too as he gets excited when we go there since they all hug and snuggle him!


----------

